# Could declaring UK state pension contributions reduce Irish entitlement?



## Gervan (29 Apr 2009)

Coming towards retirement age, I have been reading the information on how UK and Irish social insurance contributions work together. ( http://www.welfare.ie/syndicatedcon...t/social-insurance-contributions-from-abroad/ bottom of page)

I worked 4 years in UK, then spent more than 20 years in Africa, started work here in 1999. If I look only at Irish contributions I will qualify for the full Irish pension by retirement age.
The 4 years in Uk would not qualify me for any pension from there.

Looking at the workings on the HSE info, it seems to me they would reduce the full pension, by factoring in my UK years. Can this be correct?


----------



## Black Sheep (2 May 2009)

You can only calculate your pension entitlements based on current regulations and who knows what the future holds.

If (based on current regulations) you estimate that you will be entitled to a full Irish State Pension then that's exactly what you will get.

If you also worked in the UK for 4 years you *may* be entitled to a small UK State Pension. That has no bearing on your Irish Pension and would therefore be payable by the UK in addition to your Irish Pension from the Irish State

Perhaps you should apply to the UK Pension Dept for records of your NI contributions and request a pension forecast


----------

